# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشتق رادیکال ایکس دو به فرجه سه چی میشه؟

## zahra engineer

سلام بچه ها در ادامه شاهکارهای دبیر دیفراسیل ما بچه میشه بگید مشتق رادیکال ایکس دو به فرجه سه چی میشه

----------


## optician

> سلام بچه ها در ادامه شاهکارهای دبیر دیفراسیل ما بچه میشه بگید مشتق رادیکال ایکس دو به فرجه سه چی میشه


منظورت ایکس به توان 2 به فرجه 3 هست؟ خوب میشه مشتق ایکس به توان دو سوم... این چیز سختی نیست که

----------


## zahra engineer

بچه ها خواهش میکنم میشه جواب سوالمو بدید

----------


## zahra engineer

بچه ها لطفااااااا میشه جواب سوالمو بدید :11:

----------


## optician

> بچه ها لطفااااااا میشه جواب سوالمو بدید




قسمت آخر اون 3 قبل از رادیکال فرجه هست!

----------


## zahra engineer

من از فرمولی که تو حسابان بوده میرم یه جواب دیگه میده که :Yahoo (13):

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra engineer


من از فرمولی که تو حسابان بوده میرم یه جواب دیگه میده که


فرمول مشتق یه فرمول واحد هستش فرقی نمیکنه که 
_

----------


## fantom

شما طبق همون فرمول مشتق رادیکال برید که میشه مشتق زیر رادیکال تقسیم بر فرجه ضربدر خود رادیکالیعنی دو ایکس تقسیم بر سه ضربدر "رادیکال ایکس دو با فرجه سه "

----------


## the END

> من از فرمولی که تو حسابان بوده میرم یه جواب دیگه میده که

----------


## optician

> من از فرمولی که تو حسابان بوده میرم یه جواب دیگه میده که


برای رادیکال از روش من برید

----------

